# So, what are you reading? (2016 edition)



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

For reference:

The 2015 thread

The 2014 thread

The 2013 thread

The 2012 thread

The 2011 thread

The 2010 thread

So, what are you reading this year?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoping to finish Career of Evil (Cormoran Strike Book 3) in the next day or so . . and then have another 7 library books to finish in the next 2 - 3 weeks!


----------



## Sarah Chute (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm reading Jane and the Twelve Days of Christmas (Being a Jane Austen Mystery Book 12) in paper form. 

I picked it up off the shelf because the back cover said "Jane Austen is enjoying her holiday with family and friends at The Vyne, the gorgeous ancestral home of the *Chute family*...."

 We knew that The Vyne was part of our family history, but finding out that the Chutes were friends with Jane Austen was thrilling.

And then, we found out that an ancient Roman ring was discovered on the grounds of The Vyne. It had a name inscribed in it. On neighboring lands, they found a tablet with the same name that cursed whoever stole his ring. JRR Tolkien, being an Anglo-Saxon prof at Oxford, was asked to come to The Vyne to take a look at the ring/tablet. Someone upset about a stolen ring... Sound familiar? Well, a few years later he started writing The Hobbit.  You won't believe the gasps of joy that my sister and I made as we learned about this.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

The Miracle of Mindfulness: An Introduction to the Practice of Meditation byThich Nhat Hanh.
Good way to start the year, I thought.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Sarah Chute said:


> I'm reading Jane and the Twelve Days of Christmas (Being a Jane Austen Mystery Book 12) in paper form.
> 
> I picked it up off the shelf because the back cover said "Jane Austen is enjoying her holiday with family and friends at The Vyne, the gorgeous ancestral home of the *Chute family*...."
> 
> ...


This is so cool. If I had to choose one book, just one, as my favourite, it would probably be LOTR.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm about to start reading Chasing Down the Moon by KBoards author Carla Baku:



> In 1883, a young Chinese woman is sold by her father to human traffickers and forcibly taken from her family and home in the mountains of Hunan. Facing brutality and deprivation, Ya Zhen must forge within herself a core of strength that will allow her to survive. Her journey ends thousands of miles and a continent away when she's purchased in San Francisco as an indentured prostitute and taken to Eureka, a rugged and remote area of coastal California. This fledgling outpost--a coarse place filled with lumber mills, brothels, churches, and saloons--is bounded by ocean on one side and heavy redwood forests everywhere else.
> 
> In Eureka, another woman, Rose Allen, doesn't quite fit in. Big-hearted, but hard-headed and outspoken, Rose struggles against the prejudices and social expectations of her Victorian neighbors and acquaintances--especially after she falls in love with the Chinese shopkeeper, Bai Lum. When she learns that several Chinese women are kept as virtual slaves at Salyer's Hotel, Rose joins forces with a small group of friends who are determined to help Ya Zhen escape her grim incarceration. But even as they devise a plan to get her free, a terrible accident precipitates the upheaval of the entire town, and tension mounts as the clock begins ticking for everyone.
> 
> With a rich cast of unforgettable characters both fictional and historical, _Chasing Down the Moon_ is based on true events that tore a community apart. This gripping historical fiction and literary love story will break your heart, give you reason to hope, and ultimately make you believe in the resilience of the human spirit.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

The New York City Lonely Planet City Guide. ... Hurrah!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Also reading The Rubbish Lesbian by Sarah Westwood. It's a series of self-effacing articles, many previously published in Diva magazine. And it's pretty amusing.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Through my day job I managed to score an ARC of Sarah Pinborough's next YA thriller, _13 Minutes_ (we get sent review copies all the time, but not normally anything I'd ever want to read).

I'll be doing a big splurgey review, as I do feel I failed Sarah a bit in not persuading the day job to review her book - that would have been massive publicity for her.


----------



## Susanna Shore (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm about to start (pretty much immediately) the latest Charley Davidson book, The Dirt on Ninth Grave (Charley Davidson Book 9) by Darynda Jones that came out today. Wonderful paranormal romance/urban fantasy series. Can't wait.


----------



## LGOULD (Jul 5, 2011)

I am enjoying _Pioneer Girl: The Annotated Autobiography_, which explains in great detail the process of converting Laura Ingalls Wilder's original memoir into the classic Little House novels.


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

"If on a Winter's Night, a Traveller..." by Italo Calvino (Trans William Weaver) 
Very unusual, a fabulist's exploration of reading and writing. I think ;-p

[Amazon description - not one novel but ten, each with a different plot, style, ambience, and author, and each interrupted at a moment of suspense. Together they form a labyrinth of literatures, known and unknown, alive and extinct, through which two readers, a male and a female, pursue both the story lines that intrigue them and one another.]

In lighter moments -- "Dragon Keeper" (book 1 in Robin Hobb trilogy)
and "The Savage Marquess" [classic Regency trifle by Marion Chesney aka M.C. Beaton]

:-D


----------



## MelodieRochelle (Jan 4, 2016)

nothing at the moment! I have been too busy trying to write my first novel and taking care of my crazy kids at the same time!


----------



## Eli_Kale (Apr 29, 2014)

My Story by Steven Gerrard, as well as How to Market a Book by Joanna Penn. I enjoy memoirs and try to read about writing and publishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

After many years I've re-read *The Big Sleep* by Raymond Chandler. I'd almost forgot how wonderful those books are.



Another joyful reading was a quiet and sweet little book, *The Monarch of Key West*. Not sure if it would make much sense to someone who doesn't know/love that place, but here it is. I enjoyed it very much and would recommend it to anyone looking for nice, relaxing reading.



And now I am reading, rather slowly, the third book in Burton-Swinburne steampunk series, *Expedition to the Mountains of the Moon*. It is good but exceedingly gloomy. I think my least favorite of the 3 I've read so far but still fascinating.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Lord of The Rings (or at least book I: The Fellowship of the Ring). For the first time!


----------



## Sarah Chute (Nov 11, 2015)

Natasha Holme said:


> Lord of The Rings (or at least book I: The Fellowship of the Ring). For the first time!


A life-changing book to say the least!  Enjoy!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Sarah Chute said:


> A life-changing book to say the least!  Enjoy!


Thank you, Sarah. I am only reading this because of a recent KBoards thread where people posted their top five books. The Lord of the Rings occurred on people's lists over and over again. Felt I might be missing out


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

Right now I'm reading Lark Ascending by Meagan Spooner, the third book in the Skylark Trilogy. I'm excited to see how the trilogy will end and I'm pulling for a happy ending for a certain two characters!


----------



## karenchester (Jan 5, 2016)

I've just finished The Girl on the Train by Paula Hawkins. I enjoyed it, but for me Ruth Rendell writing as Barbara Vine reigns supreme at writing a chilling, psychological murder mystery.


----------



## A.C Louis (Sep 28, 2015)

I recently discovered Audible, so I'm back to reading on a daily basis.  I just finished Rendezvous With Rama by Arthur C. Clarke and now I'm going through The Hobbit by J.R.R Tolkien, The Lost Symbol by Dan Brown and Red Rising by Pierce Brown.

BTW, anyone on Goodreads? Here's my profile if you'd like to add me.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Paperback: JRR Tolkien - _The Silmarillion_
Kindle: Alexandre Dumas -_ The Count of Monte Cristo_ & Amanda Hocking - _Ascend _
Audible: GRR Martin - _Clash of Kings_


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

A Diary In America: With Remarks On Its Institutions, Volume I by Captain Frederick Marryat

I'm definitely enjoying this book. Marryat expressed his opinions freely, and his book was burned and he was hanged in effigy after he published this title in 1839. Marryat, by the way, invented the genre of the sea adventure novel with his book Mr Midshipman Easy, and a string of authors ranging from Hemingway to Twain to Conrad admired his writing. Marryat also had a distinguished career in the British navy during the Napoleonic Wars. He even saved the lives of sailors who fell overboard on three different occasions, among other accomplishments.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

_Washington's Monument and the Fascinating History of the Obelisk_ may not sound so fascinating to those not excited by engineering, history and wedging up and moving a 200 ton ancient stone monument around the world in a wooden-hulled ship in the 1830s, but this book is a great (short) read full of adventure, gossip, intrigue, love and war, and the curiously complex and sometimes absurd history of the building of the world's tallest obelisk in Washington, DC.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

_Door of Dreams_ by Greg James

So far it's jolly good, but I've read a bit of YA on the trot, and I feel the need to cleanse my palate a bit.


----------



## rider1046 (Feb 25, 2016)

Recently finished *The Glass Castle:A Memoir*, Jeannette Walls and *Neither Wolf Nor Dog* by Kent Nerburn. Currently reading *The Scribner Anthology of Contemporary Short Fiction* and up next is *Journalistic Writing* by Robert M. Knight, all on Kindle. Listening to *We Wanted to Be Writers* and *The Outsider* by Frederick Forsyth on Audible.
Stacked all around the house are books of short stories or books on writing, photography, etc that I am on my second or subsequent reading of and stacks and boxes of fiction, nonfiction, poetry, etc that I have read all of, much of it a second time, and some of it many times over.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

After I worked my way through the Avery Shaw series which I really enjoyed all 8 books


I finished a historical I liked quite a bit. One of the finds in KU for me, recommended by another reader. Will be reading the rest in this series


I am starting now the 8th in one of my favorite series, Fever series. Yippeeeeee


After that I'll need something a bit less dark and woahhhhh


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

We Have Always Lived In The Castle by Shirley Jackson. I haven't read this since high school, over 40 years ago. I'm only on the second chapter and forgot how great a book this is.


----------



## Summer76 (Mar 2, 2016)

Stone of Fire  Beginner writer here


----------



## Nikki M. (Feb 29, 2016)

Currently working my way through *The Water Knife* by Paolo Bacigalupi.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Halfway through Decider by Dick Francis. Loving it. It's my first novel by him. Wonderful writing and story.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

Infinite by Jodi Meadows. The final book in her Incarnate trilogy.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

The No.1 Ladies' Detective Agency, by Alexander McCall Smith. Third of the way through. Excellent read.


----------



## Sarah Chute (Nov 11, 2015)

Natasha Holme said:


> The No.1 Ladies' Detective Agency, by Alexander McCall Smith. Third of the way through. Excellent read.


Love these books. They're so feel-good and always a comforting read. The characters are so vibrant. 
I'll forever want to share a cup of red bush tea with Mma Ramotswe!


----------



## SophieStern (Mar 7, 2015)

The Wheel of Time series! I'm on book 3 right now. It's strangely addicting and I'm constantly wondering why I never read this series before.


----------



## Fergusanthony (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm re-reading War and Peace. I first read it about eighteen years ago. It's much better the second time around and a lot funnier than I remember. On the bus to work I'm reading Lord Chesterfield's Letters. Most of the letters were written to his son and were praised in their day as a complete manual of education.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Not My Father's Son: A Family Memoir by Alan Cumming.

The author describes this as a 'family memoir' and I think that's a fair description. If you're wanting the usual celeb autobiography with plenty of name dropping and tales of behind-the-scenes mischief, this is not the book for you. Alan Cumming is a well known actor but that part of his life is secondary in this book. The narrative goes back and forth between his childhood in Scotland - principally examining his relationship with his violently abusive father - and family events which unfolded over the summer of 2010 at the same time as he was filming an episode of _Who Do you Think You Are_ for the BBC, which was an investigation in the mysterious life of his mother's father.

This is an unflinchingly honest portrait, with both sadness and humour and a plethora of other emotions. Highly recommended.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The latest Lincoln Rhyme novel released last week. I'm at about 75% and it is another 5-star read in one of my favorite series. I don't hesitate to pay the "hardback price" for a Kindle book in this series as soon as new books are available.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been devouring '_Burton & Swinburne_' steampunk series by Mark Hodder for some time now and am currently immersed in the 5th one, *The Return of the Discontinued Man*. Great read, intelligent and knowledgeable writing. Steampunk can be a bit of a garbage if it's just a sloppy excuse for a bodice-ripper with a few machines thrown in, but Hodder knows what he is doing. Not always an easy read - requires thinking and sometimes even a bit of additional historical or literal research (as to be expected from an author who apparently enjoys Algernon Swinburne poetry).


----------



## Inglath Cooper (Mar 30, 2013)

Rescue by Anita Shreve.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

The Absolutely True Diary of a Part-Time Indian by Sherman Alexie.

I hadn't realised quite how YA it is, but it's an easy fun read.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

SCUM Manifesto by Valerie Solanas. SCUM stands for Society for Cutting Up Men. I'm reading this for a feminist book club on Goodreads. It's vile. Valerie Solanas was committed to a psychiatric institute for shooting Andy Warhol. ...


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes. Most enjoyable.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm currently reading Marianela by Benito Pérez Galdós. I bought it last wednesday and is a great novel.








​


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Just started the 150th Anniversary Edition of _Alice's Adventures in Wonderland_. Filling in a gap in my childhood reading - better late than never.


----------



## Chris Hunter (Mar 19, 2016)

Too many books to count. I've read "How to Find Success Selling eBooks", "Book Launch Blueprint", and "Dialogue: Techniques and exercises for crafting effective dialogue," helped me write from the characters' perspectives and not my own. The first two books I mentioned told me about kboards.com. Those books pointed me to this website. The books offer great advice that is easy to follow. It tells you how to reach out to people and build an online platform.

_[Edited by moderator] .... Self-promotion is not permitted in the Book corner._


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm reading volume three of Robert Caro's The Lyndon Johnson Years, the best political biography I've ever read. It's a fascinating study of American political history through the 21st century and I can't recommend the work highly enough.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

The Colour of Magic by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

I am currently reading (or listening to), _Leviathan Wakes_ to get my space opera fix, _Glory Road_ for some unexpected fantasy by Heinlein, _7 Habits of Highly Effective People_ because I enjoy reading about other people's means of motivation and growth practices, _A Canticle for Leibowitz_ because I cannot believe I have not read it beore, _Illuminae_ by Kaufman for some more sci-fi and because I've heard good things, and _Zen and the Brain_.


----------



## JR. (Dec 10, 2014)

I am definitely, definitively, defiantly going to finish the Malazan series this year. It will happen, I swear. Hopefully an editor has calmed Mr Erikson down a little in the later books. Much as I love the story, the prose telling of the constant deathly dying of the dead people in the dead lands in the dying world of death really quite deadened my senses to all things death after a while.

Yep, I'll get right on to that now. Oh, anguabell, that steampunk title looks great. I'll just take a quick peek...


----------



## Peggy B (Aug 4, 2015)

Love the Rifter Series by M Pax. First one is free on Amazon for the Kindle http://amzn.to/1TlLn76 If you like the mysterious and the weird, you'll like this.

I'd love to share a cover image, but well, I can't seem to figure this out. Sadly, apparently not techie enough.


----------



## veshnaja (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello everyone!
Now I'm reading Collective Mind by Klyukin (kindle). Not bad! For those who like sci-fi, especially AI. 
When I finish reading I'll share with you my impressions.


----------



## joyjennings (Jan 20, 2016)

Never a Hero To Me by Tracy Black. An innocent girl. A father's sins. And the men who closed ranks against her.

The author kindly sent me a copy. Hard hitting and gut-wrenching, it's the stuff I know best.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Never-Hero-To-Me-innocent/dp/0857203290


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

I accidentally read the short story version of Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes a few weeks ago. It was so good that I am now reading the novel.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just finished _Wilt on High_ by Tom Sharpe - about a too-determinedly rational man in an irrational world - the hero's expression on this new cover says it all:


----------



## Avis Black (Jun 12, 2012)

Pioneer Girl: The Annotated Autobiography

This was another book on my lengthy to-read list that I've finally gotten around to. Pioneer Girl is the original manuscript written by Laura Ingalls Wilder that gave birth to the Little House books. It's a one-volume story that covers the entire range of Wilder's life from about age two until her marriage to Almanzo Wilder, and both Wilder and her daughter Rose Wilder Lane extensively reworked it to transform it into the series that we know today.

I've always wondered about the changes that were made from the original version. Rose insisted on a switch from third person from first person, and she emphasized that her mother show instead to tell to make the story more immediate to the reader. Rose seems to have added dialogue, but it's still not apparent who created much of the descriptive vividness that characterizes the stories. However, Laura said that the more she pondered the story, the more she remembered.

The editor has peppered Pioneer Girl with annotations in the spirit of the Annotated Alice (another book I loved when I was a teenager), and her additions give much useful historical background. On the whole, I liked this quite a bit.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

A lesser known book about 19thC lesbian landowner and diarist, Anne Lister:

Nature's Domain: Anne Lister And The Landscape Of Desire, by Jill Liddington


----------



## iheaka71 (Apr 13, 2016)

What am I reading? How about Intelligent Investor. After this I will be reading Security Analysis, a book highly recommended by Warren Buffet.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Country Of The Blind by Christopher Brookmyre.

It's a comedy crime thriller. And it's HILARIOUS.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Too Close to Home by Linwood Barclay. One his better ones with a couple of twists I didn't see coming for a change.

 Fool Me Once by Harlan Coben. I've read all the author's stand alone books and I think this is right up there with the best of them. An unusual main protagonist and another good twist at the end that caught me by surprise.

 The Lost Ancestor (The Forensic Genealogist series Book 2) by Nathan Dylan Goodwin. A good series if you like a combination of history and mystery.

 Rewinder (Rewinder Series Book 1) by Brett Battles. A completely different genre from the one I first read this author in. This is about time travel and I suspect geared towards young adults. Not bad though it got a bit complicated towards the end. Reviews generally suggest the sequel isn't as good.

 Kindred (Jefferson Tayte Genealogical Mystery Book 5) by Steve Robinson. This is probably my least favourite of the series, though not that bad. Again, a good twist towards the end that I didn't see coming. Another genealogy based series for lovers of history and mystery combined.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I always get good suggestions from your lists, Linda!


----------



## Sarah Chute (Nov 11, 2015)

Over spring break I read The Great Gatsby for the first time. I really appreciated it. 
I also finished a historical novel that I had been very excited to read, but the writing style was too stand-outish and I never felt swept away by the story. Oh well.  It had been a long time since I had read a real book so that was very nice!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I always get good suggestions from your lists, Linda!


Likewise!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Very British Problems by Rob Temple.

A light read, based on Twitter account @SoVeryBritish.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

5 down 3 to go.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome, by Mary Beard.










Love the cover.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Natasha Holme said:


> SPQR: A History of Ancient Rome, by Mary Beard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm reading it, too. Around halfway and very readable it's proving to be.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Sam Kates said:


> I'm reading it, too. Around halfway and very readable it's proving to be.


And I'm 49% through. ... I'm not enjoying it as much as I thought I would, Sam. I was expecting a factual, linear story. Much of it so far has been a discussion about how much we can't know, and jumping around all over time.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Orchids and Stone by Lisa Preston. This was my Kindle First choice from March, I think. I just couldn't get into it and, very unusually for me, I never finished it. Make of that what you will.

 The Prisoner's Gold (The Hunters 3) by Chris Kuzneski. Third book in _The Hunters_ series. Not sure it could be read as a stand alone as it does also move on the overall story arc as well as telling the current story. Pretty good thriller with a little history thrown in as usual, as the team hunt down Marco Polo's lost treasure.

 Ruthless by John Rector. An OK thriller. It says a lot that even though I only finished it a week or so ago, I had to look it up to remember what it was about ....

 Blood Defense (Samantha Brinkman Book 1) by Marcia Clark. Another Kindle First choice. I almost didn't get this one as I'm not a huge fan of legal/courtroom dramas, but it was well balanced with plenty of action going on outside the courtroom. I enjoyed it, it keeps you guessing right up the very, very end when there is twist after twist after twist. I'll definitely be getting the next one in the series.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Blood Defense (Samantha Brinkman Book 1) by Marcia Clark. Another Kindle First choice. I almost didn't get this one as I'm not a huge fan of legal/courtroom dramas, but it was well balanced with plenty of action going on outside the courtroom. I enjoyed it, it keeps you guessing right up the very, very end when there is twist after twist after twist. I'll definitely be getting the next one in the series.


Thanks for these comments. I didn't think I was going to get any of the April Kindle First books, but finally got this one on the 30th! I see several people mentioned it in the April Kindle First thread as well.

Linjeakel, aren't you the one who got several of us hooked on the St. Marys series? Did you know the latest was released this morning? It will be my next read.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

crebel said:


> Linjeakel, aren't you the one who got several of us hooked on the St. Marys series? Did you know the latest was released this morning? It will be my next read.


Guilty as charged! 

I had it on pre-order so it was on my Kindle when I got up this morning - it'll probably be my next read too.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Natasha Holme said:


> And I'm 49% through. ... I'm not enjoying it as much as I thought I would, Sam. I was expecting a factual, linear story. Much of it so far has been a discussion about how much we can't know, and jumping around all over time.


I'm enjoying it more than I thought I would, Natasha. Mind, I'm only dipping into it for ten minutes or so at a time, so the jumping around perhaps isn't as jarring.

Having once tried to read Gibbon, I'm finding this refreshingly easy to read.

ETA: I see you're in the UK. Have you watched the TV series that's currently on BBC (2, I think, but can't remember), which I assume is based on the book? I'm recording it and shall watch it when I've finished the book.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Sam Kates said:


> Have you watched the TV series that's currently on BBC (2, I think, but can't remember), which I assume is based on the book?


I don't have a TV, Sam. But I would certainly watch it if I did.

Just read the most striking part of SPQR for me yet ... that the Romans cast unwanted babies onto rubbish tips to such an extent that tips were known as places to find free slaves. Zheeezzzz. ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Thanks for these comments. I didn't think I was going to get any of the April Kindle First books, but finally got this one on the 30th! I see several people mentioned it in the April Kindle First thread as well.
> 
> Linjeakel, aren't you the one who got several of us hooked on the St. Marys series? Did you know the latest was released this morning? It will be my next read.


Is this the first one in the series?



Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is this the first one in the series?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


eta: The newest one was 5-stars as well for me! Wonder how long we have to wait for the next one, sigh...

Yes, that's the first one. They have apparently been given new ASINs since I started the series last year, because I have them all in the cloud, but the series page only shows I purchased the last one on the 5th. So some may need to check their cloud before they buy again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> eta: The newest one was 5-stars as well for me! Wonder how long we have to wait for the next one, sigh...
> 
> Yes, that's the first one. They have apparently been given new ASINs since I started the series last year, because I have them all in the cloud, but the series page only shows I purchased the last one on the 5th. So some may need to check their cloud before they buy again.


Yeah . . . I noticed that a week or so ago when I went looking for the next one to read . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just finished this



And reading this now:


By KB Member Amy Shojai. One more (so far) in the series.


----------



## Spittyfish (May 12, 2016)

I've been given electronic copies of two books from authors I design for, and I'm not sure which to start with  D.L. Jackson's Dystopian clone series, or Angela Wallace's Elemental series. Both look so fantastic!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

The Code Of The Woosters by P.G.Wodehouse. Silly, quirky, funny stuff. Have never read any before.


----------



## Bryant Reil (May 11, 2016)

Have started Don Quixote, as I've never read it, though I have been on hiatus since finishing Part I. This is my sister's favorite book; she read it years ago while selling corn from the back of a truck! Not the image one would expect.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Never Look Away by Linwood Barclay. Another good thriller / mystery from this author. The basic premise has been done before of course but I enjoyed it.

 The America Ground (The Forensic Genealogist Series Book 3) by Nathan Dylan Goodwin. the most recent in the Morton Farrier forensic genealogist series. As usual, I enjoyed the combination of history and mystery and it's fun trying to anticipate how the events of the past will affect the present.

 Star of Africa (Ben Hope, Book 13) by Scott Mariani. I've read all of this series so far and always enjoyed it - all competent, well written thrillers. But not so much this time. It was still well plotted and written but two things put me off. Firstly, because I pre-ordered it on the strength of previous books in the series, I didn't realise it was the first of a two parter - it ends on a cliffhanger and I would have waited for the second book to be released (in November) if I'd realised. And secondly, and more importantly, this story is darker than the previous ones, with a lot more gory, almost cruel, violence, which I really don't enjoy. Reading the reviews on Amazon (which obviously weren't there when I ordered it) I'm not the only one who feels this way about it. I've pretty much decided that I won't be reading the second part (I've cancelled my preorder) and in future I'll be waiting for the reviews to come out before I buy, in case this is a continuing trend for the series rather than just this particular story.

 Lies, Damned Lies, and History (The Chronicles of St Mary's Series Book 7) - by Jodi Taylor. I just adore this series. I'm a time travel addict as it is and then there's the humour which really hits the mark with me. Max just keeps digging herself into holes she has no idea how to get out of - towards the end I was really on the edge of my seat. (Metaphorically speaking - I was in bed at the time - which in itself speaks volumes as I don't read in bed much, but I just HAD to finish it!). If you haven't read any of this series - go back and read it all in order or you won't have a clue what's going on. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Never Look Away by Linwood Barclay. Another good thriller / mystery from this author. The basic premise has been done before of course but I enjoyed it.


Listened to this one--it was good!

Currently reading



The Secret Healer

Grabbed me with the opening paragraphs.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just found out on Twitter that "The Jensie" has published an autobiography, _Shut Up, Legs!: My Wild Ride On and Off the Bike_. It's now at the top of my to-read list on my Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Literally (as far as I know) the first book classified as steampunk that I've ever read, and I'm enjoying it very much. I think I saw it in someone's sig here...



Chasing the Star Garden (Airship Racing Chronicles Book 1)

There's also a sequel, which I'm planning on reading...

 
Chasing the Green Fairy (Airship Racing Chronicles Book 2)


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Affinity by Sarah Waters


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Finished the steampunk books I posted about earlier--really good, can't wait for the third in the series to come out.

Read this romance by KB member Krista Ball and really enjoyed it:

 
Limelight

Read this "psychological thriller" (horror?) and I was on the edge of my seat:
 
Follow You Home

Just started this by KB member (and truth-in-advertising, I bird with his wife and he's been known to cook us breakfast ) Matthew Iden. I was pleased to discover I really like his books (whew!). Mystery series, book 6.
 
Once Was Lost (A Marty Singer Mystery Book 6)


----------



## Oddred (May 29, 2016)

I am currently reading three books: Outlander, Essays of Warren Buffet  and How to Read a Book: The Classic Guide to Intelligent Reading (Yes)

Outlander: I am not a 'historical romance' person. However, I saw several good reviews tilting towards the science fiction side of things and decided to pick up the book. I can't say I am hating it. 

Essays of Warren Buffet: This has been a great read. My profession lies in the relevant industry and Buffet outlines his strategies pretty clearly in his essays. I am looking to learn a lot from this one.

How to Read a Book: The Classic Guide to Intelligent Reading: I found the title interesting and thought of giving it a go. The book is supposed to teach situation-specific reading skills and prepare readers for different depths of reading and understanding. So far it has been an interesting read.

I'll write reviews for all of the books above once I'm done. Hoping to hear from others about their reading list as well. Cheers


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I've just made a start on Patty Jansen's _Ambassdor_. A great opening hook has got the book off to a flying start, I must say!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

alawston said:


> I've just made a start on Patty Jansen's _Ambassdor_. A great opening hook has got the book off to a flying start, I must say!


Patty is a member here--some of her books are in my TBR pile!

Thanks for letting me know about Ambassador.
 Ambassador 1: Seeing Red (Ambassador: Space Opera Thriller Series)

(You are starting this with the first in the series, right, Alawston?  )

Betsy


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Patty is a member here--some of her books are in my TBR pile!
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about Ambassador.
> Ambassador 1: Seeing Red (Ambassador: Space Opera Thriller Series)
> ...


Haha, just for once, yes


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm currently reading US by David Nicholls. I really should have finished it by now, I've been reading it since the start of April That's not too bad as I started The Leopard by Jo Nesbo last August and finished it in March haha

This is because when I'm writing I find it difficult to read a book so i start one when I'm not writing much, then I start writing and can't get my head around reading. Daft, I know!

Enjoying it thus far, though!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Breakfast at Tiffiny's by Truman Capote. Really rather enjoying it.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

On a _Discworld_ reread binge. Just finishing _Guards! Guards!_ - had almost forgotten quite how sublime the best DW books are.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Currently reading  & listening to .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sam Kates said:


> On a _Discworld_ reread binge. Just finishing _Guards! Guards!_ - had almost forgotten quite how sublime the best DW books are.


By dumb luck, _Guards! Guards!_ was my first Discworld book. It hit so many right notes for me, that I was a Discworld fanatic by the time I finished it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've gone through a phase of not liking a lot of the things I've read and unusually have started about four books I didn't finish. I won't bother with those here except to say that one was full of flashbacks and the present day stuff was written in the past tense and the flashbacks in the present tense. I dislike present tense at the best of times but this was so counter-intuitive I couldn't get my head around it.  So on to some more enjoyable reads.

 Charms & Witchdemeanors - Wicked Witches of the Midwest Book 8  by Amanda M. Lee. The latest of the full length novels in the series and as enjoyable as the others. Lighthearted, humorous mysteries. I enjoy the novel length stories better than the short stories - the shorts are all from different POVs and because it's all written in the first person, I find it hard to adjust and keep forgetting who's talking. The full length ones like this are all from the same person's POV.

 Holy Island: A DCI Ryan Mystery (The DCI Ryan Mysteries Book 1) by L J Ross. Although I do like murder mysteries, I don't read so many actual police procedurals but this was pretty good - I'll probably read some others in the series. My only complaint is why do all these detectives have to be solitary, damaged types, haunted by their past?

The Secret World of Christoval Alvarez (The Chronicles of Christoval Alvarez Book 1) by Ann Swinfen. The first in quite a long series and a decent enough historical drama. It's set in 16th century England and Christoval is a sixteen year old Jewish Portuguese immigrant who left his home, along with his father, a noted physician, when the Spanish invaded his country and the Inquisition followed along behind them. Christoval is hiding a lot of secrets. Only his immediate community know he and his father still follow their Jewish faith while paying lip service to the official Protestant Church of England. Training to be a doctor and also good at mathematics and ciphers, he is recruited by Walsingham to help break codes and carry out espionage on behalf of the Crown, none of which he can tell his family or friends about. But he's also hiding one other secret, one that only his father and one other person know about, a secret so big it could cost him his life...... thankfully none of the the blurb or reviews I read gave away his secret, though you find it out pretty early on in the book.

 Stranger Child by Rachel Abbott. A good thriller with lots of twists and turns. Possibly one or two more coincidences in the gradually revealed connections between some of the protagonists than was realistic, but a cleverly interwoven plot nevertheless. And at last, a reasonably happy police detective! I'll definitely be looking out for more by the author.

 Grim Tidings (Aisling Grimlock Book 1) by Amanda M. Lee. The start of another series by the author and, while I did enjoy it, such were the similarities that I couldn't help feeling like I was reading the 'Wicked Witches' again, just in different setting.

 Split Second by Douglas E Richards. Although I did finish this one I was disappointed. The premise of the story was good and the plot reasonably well worked out, but I found both the dialogue and the narrative a bit stilted. There were also HUGE amounts of scientific exposition and while I usually find that fascinating, it was very dry and text book like. There were also one or two monologues from various characters that were so vitriolic that they made me uncomfortable even though I didn't necessarily always disagree with the underlying sentiment - but they seemed more like the author soapboxing rather than necessary character drawing.

So a bit of a mixed bag. I'm looking for a good series to get my teeth into but can't quite seem to pin one down.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Charms & Witchdemeanors - Wicked Witches of the Midwest Book 8  by Amanda M. Lee. The latest of the full length novels in the series and as enjoyable as the others. Lighthearted, humorous mysteries. I enjoy the novel length stories better than the short stories - the shorts are all from different POVs and because it's all written in the first person, I find it hard to adjust and keep forgetting who's talking. The full length ones like this are all from the same person's POV.


I've enjoyed Amanda Lee's books. She's a member here.

Betsy


----------



## sophiamaetodd (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm on a Stephen King binge. I'm currently reading 11/22/63 and have The Gunslinger waiting in the wings. I never used to like SK because I'm a huge baby about horror, but his newer stuff veers away from that genre and I'm really enjoying his writing style and story telling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sophiamaetodd,

Welcome to KBoards!  Thanks for joining the discussion here in the Book Corner!

Betsy


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Foundation by Isaac Asimov.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh, Natasha. Read Foundation years and years ago. Classic Asimov.

Currently reading:

 
Black-Eyed Susans: A Novel of Suspense

Very, very good!


----------



## George.harrison2 (Jun 18, 2016)

I've really been enjoying * The Dipole Dilemma by Henry Fry* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GMQDJCG so far. Very funny sci-fi adventure kind of like hitchhikers guide to the galaxy. Not many people know about it but I think it only recently came out. Quite short so definitely worth a quick read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

George.harrison2 said:


> I've really been enjoying * The Dipole Dilemma by Henry Fry* https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GMQDJCG so far. Very funny sci-fi adventure kind of like hitchhikers guide to the galaxy. Not many people know about it but I think it only recently came out. Quite short so definitely worth a quick read.


Always curious how people find new books--how did you find this one, George?


----------



## George.harrison2 (Jun 18, 2016)

I just look at kindle top sci-fi books. This book was on a free promo at the time so thought I would check it out.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Expecting Someone Taller by Tom Holt.
Most amusing.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Just finished this one, a book I've been hearing about for several years. Sorry I waited! If you have any taste for fantasy at all, and haven't already discovered this book, check it out. Highly recommended!


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Yay made it through the 8 Outlander books, it is a great series but by the time I got to the last book I was ready for something different.

Fat Cat Takes the Cake.



I wish this wasn't the last book of the series. I love seeing what the silly kitty is going to get into next.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Starting on this series now.


----------



## Les (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry to sound boring guys, but I have a couple of heavies on the go at present:- 
Dante's The Devine Comedy - enjoyed Inferno though I am currently a bit bogged down in Purgatorio (quite appropriate when one thinks about it! - and have just started St Augustine's Confessions. I'm reading both for both fun and research purposes - already have a story lined up using Inferno as its basis and am wishing to use bits from Confessions in a story that I am currently writing.


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Reading George R.R. Martin's Dying of the Light Strange and dark story. Very well done so far.


----------



## lossincasa (Jun 26, 2016)

I started Joe Abercrombie's Sharp Ends: Stories from the World of the First Law


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I finished  last night and started 

I'm planning to try several of the recipes from the books very soon. I may mix it up a bit and read something else every few books. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Moticom (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm reading Alice in Wonderland. Never actually read it before and I have always wanted to. Finally got around to it!


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

And on the nonfiction side -


----------



## Thomas Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

Sam Kates said:


> On a _Discworld_ reread binge. Just finishing _Guards! Guards!_ - had almost forgotten quite how sublime the best DW books are.


That's the next book up for me. It'll be my first Discworld experience.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Blood Brothers by Ernst Haffner.


----------



## Mskeakelso (Jun 27, 2016)

Deep in research mode at present, so all about 16th century Saxony / Martin Luther / reformation. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The Fabric of Murder (An Ashmole Foxe Georgian Mystery Book 1) by William Savage. A Georgian era English murder mystery. I enjoyed it, the M/C is very quirky and I think I'll be reading more in this series.

 The Atlantis Gene (The Origin Mystery Book 1) by A.G. Riddle. I didn't really enjoy this very much, it switches POV and time periods so much I found it more irritating than suspenseful. Also I made the mistake of not noticing it was the first in a series - I probably wouldn't have struggled to finish knowing there still wouldn't be total closure.

 Field One by Simon Winstanley. More sci-fi and if I thought the last one switched about too much, it had nothing on this one. It would go a year back, a week forward, a day back, thirty years forward etc etc and with each change in time it would be about different characters. Some of them would children one minute and then adults the next, or vice versa, but sometimes they had different names so you didn't know that. It was, admittedly, all very cleverly woven together to make a whole story, but sometimes I think you can be _too_ clever and for me this was one of those times. Again the first in a series though, reading the blurbs, I think the story goes off on quite a diferent tangent as it progresses. I won't be following it. 

 Kill Me Again by Rachel Abbott. By contrast, another really good thriller from Rachel Abbott. As with the previous one I read of hers, my only complaint would be that there are perhaps too many coincidences linking all the main characters together and once again, the (same) investigating policeman is personally linked to the crimes. Nevertheless I enjoyed it and I expect I'll read more of her books.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

On my Kindle just finishing 'All Hell Let Loose' by Max Hastings.  On Audible I'm getting near the end of 'End of Watch' by Stephen King.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I gave in and bought the new "Laundry" novel at full retail. Just a little ways into it so far, and to this point it's following a new viewpoint character, and as such is a bit different -- but interesting.


----------



## raymondmmcmaster (Jul 7, 2016)

I am reading Honor among thieves . This is my first  Jeffery Archer story.


----------



## norouzi71 (Jul 9, 2016)

Interesting books and reading ... Hooray


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Does non-fiction count?  I'm currently reading several books by, or about, Hildegard von Bingen, 12th Century wonder woman, and her teachings, writings, recipes, and ideas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I hope nonfiction counts! Reading about Shirle Chisholm, the first woman and the first African American to run to be the nominee for a major party in the US (in 1972):



Unbought and Unbossed: Expanded 40th Anniversary Edition

I'm enjoying it very much--got it through KU. Only issue is that there's something funky about the formatting; I guess there are hard returns at the end of each line from when it was scanned in. I shrunk the font down to the smallest size and it wraps fine there (and I can still read it, luckily!).

Betsy


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

The Enormous Room by e.e. cummings.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

Just moved on to the new Star Wars book, Aftermath: Life Debt, by Chuck Wendig.  Also got the Long Cosmos by Prattchet and Baxterley on Audible.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The Stone Man - A Science Fiction Thriller by Luke Smitherd. I've been meaning to read this one for a while but frankly I wish I hadn't bothered. The premise of the story is good and I think, in the right hands, it would have made a good short story or novella, but it was just very tediously dragged out far longer than necessary with very little light and shade and pretty shallow characters. It's billed as a sci-fi thriller horror story. Well I'll give them sci-fi, but it isn't very thrilling and the only truly horrifying thing about it is the time I wasted reading it. The main character, who's telling the story


Spoiler



commits suicide about two thirds of the way through, as though the author didn't know what else to do with him and the emphasis of the story switches to someone else.


 In the end, the author just paints himself into a corner and clearly has no idea where to go with the story and it just stops. I don't mean it _ends_ - there is no resolution of any kind regarding the origin or purpose of the stone man, or whether he can be overcome - it just _stops_, with everyone quite literally going around in circles. Since I was only at 84% on my kindle it came as a bit of a shock (or possibly relief) to realise that was it - the rest of the book is taken up by the author marketing his other books (which I won't be reading). Perhaps I'm missing something - 70% of the thousand or so reviewers on Amazon UK gave it 5 stars. Only 10% thought it worth less than 4.  I confess myself to be gobsmacked.

 Agatha Raisin and the Quiche of Death by M.C. Beaton. Another one I'd been meaning to read for a while and I got this as my prime borrow for July. A cosy light hearted murder mystery set in rural England. I'm not sure I liked Agatha very much, but I did admire her ability to speak her mind. Retirement does seem to be mellowing her a little though, so I may read another of this series - especially if I can borrow it for free like this one.


----------



## Norman Crane (Sep 25, 2013)

*Battle Cry of Freedom*
James McPherson



It's epic and informative, and it's more riveting than most fiction I've read lately, but I do have a big soft spot for historians who excel at research, argument _and_ storytelling. Although the war itself doesn't start until the middle of the book, which for a novel about the Civil War would be unusual, it certainly works for history. Incidentally, I've noticed that in a lot of fiction human actions are aggressively the result of individual choices (cause and effect and all that) but events tend to just happen: they exist as temporal setting. Reading history is an effective antidote to that, putting randomness back into human actions and explaining some of the cause and effect behind events.

*How I Made A Hundred Movies In Hollywood And Never Lost A Dime*
Roger Corman



I'm a sucker for books about film, and this is a good one. Roger Corman made low budget movies before New Hollywood decided to make expensive low budget movies in the 1970s (e.g. _Jaws_) and he did it with impossibly short shoots, smart financing and the efficiency of an engineer. Indeed, he's still producing movies! He also gave first chances to many actors and filmmakers who went on to fame and success, like Jack Nicholson and Martin Scorsese. I haven't quite finished it yet, but in terms of Hollywood autobiographies (_auto_: so take with salt grains) it's up there with Samuel Fuller's _A Third Face_ as one of my favourites.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I finished what I had of the Hannah Swensen series last night.. so I will start Tails of the Apocalypse next.


----------



## Scifilover (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm reading a great, weird little book called "Journey to Ohmani" because I saw an advertisement that's its free on Kindle this week. The author is obviously self-published but it's one of the better books I've read this year. I love scifi, but it's also a murder mystery and kind of a comedy...and romance  . Definitely more on the YA side.


----------



## matt5ki (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm reading The Girl on the Train. About 2 years after everybody else


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

240 pages into Black-Eyed Susans by Julia Heaberlin. It's gripping.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Thomas Watson said:


> That's the next book up for me. It'll be my first Discworld experience.


I'm envious that you have the whole Discworld series to discover for the first time. If it turns out to be your cup of tea, you're in for a treat.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I still haven't read The Girl on the Train.

I'm currently reading


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

and now I'm on Wicked.. which will be followed by Torn.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Fred #3 is out. 



Bloody Acquisitions (Fred Book 3)


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Columbus Day
After reading some semi-serious science fictions series, I have laughed out loud several times at this one. I'm only in chapter 4


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Sycamore Gap: A DCI Ryan Mystery (The DCI Ryan Mysteries Book 2) by L J Ross
 Heavenfield: A DCI Ryan Mystery (The DCI Ryan Mysteries Book 3) by L J Ross
I decided to read these two back to back - although there are more DCI Ryan stories, the first three books, although containing individual murders cases, have an overall story arc that I wanted to finish. I've enjoyed these books, the style is easy to read and it's always fun trying to guess who did it and why.

 Grim Offerings (Aisling Grimlock Book 2) by Amanda M Lee. I went for something completely different to follow on from the two mysteries and went with this second story in the Grimlock series. Full of humour, snarkiness and a touch of the supernatural. Good fun.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I feel guilty for being away from here for so long. Lots of books to catch up with for 2016! These are the ones I've enjoyed this year:

           

Currently reading: 

Up next: 

I'm in the mood for some dystopian/post-apocalyptic Sci Fi, so if anyone has suggestions, let me know.


----------



## scott.marmorstein (May 26, 2015)

Just began to read 'End of Watch' by King tonight. So far so good.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I'm starting on Cold Burn of Magic, following that with Dark Heart of Magic.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

1971 Never A Dull Moment, by David Hepworth.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I finished Cold Burn of Magic and Dark Heart of Magic and now I'm on the 3rd book in the series.. Bright Blaze of Magic.


----------



## bjm319 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm loving this vampire book right now https://www.amazon.com/Fresh-Skin-Christina-Hart/dp/1535202343/ref=pd_rhf_ee_p_img_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=V7MFQQMKF0YSG9RAHHD4


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I read the first book of the Magical Bakery Mystery series by Bailey Cates last year and loved it. Now I'm going to read books 2-5.


----------



## Melanie Underwood (Aug 31, 2015)

I've just finished the beautiful and poignant 'The Kite Runner' - a long overdue read, as I loved A Thousand Splendid Suns and must read And The Mountains Echoed as soon as I have time.  For a complete change of pace, I have just started to read the first in the Bo Brennan trilogy - 'Stealing Power' in anticipation of the third novel being published in the near future.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The Sound of Running Horses (Dogleg Island Mystery Book 2) by Donna Ball. The second in a series of lightweight murder mysteries - the twist being that some of the story is told from the point of view of the police chief's dog, Flash. Some interesting ideas about how a dog might view the world. If you're a dog lover - like me - it helps to lift the story and make it slightly different from all the other similar things out there.

 Cruel as the Grave (The Queen's Man Book 2) by Sharon Penman. I've been reading Sharon Penman books for thirty odd years and have always enjoyed them. As well as a string of biographical historical novels, she's also written a series of four English medieval mysteries, of which this is the second. I read the first one many years ago and have no idea why it's taken me this long to get around to the second. The author knows her period well and the MC, as "the Queen's Man", (the queen in this case being Eleanor of Aquitaine) has to deal with both a murder enquiry and the political machinations of the day. Great, believable period detail helps to make this a good read.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I just finished Doyle After Death, purchased after it was posted in our Bargain Books section (by Hooded Claw, I think).
It's a mystery taking place in the Afterlife and the main character, a young detective, is aided by the Conan Doyle himself. There is no religion involved, only lots of playful and quite logical world building. The book was skillfully written and entertaining although somewhat cold and lacking some more engaging characterization. I'll probably check out some other books of this author.



Reading now:



A journey along the river Ouse (in which Virginia Woolf drowned herself). It starts very beautifully and appeals to those who are obsessed with water.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I finished the other 4 books and decided to go ahead and buy the latest book from the series.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Currently reading Dust.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

I just used my KU subscription to read The Hangman's Daughter. It's a mystery set in Bavaria during the mid-1600s. The hangman investigates the deaths of three young boys. Witchcraft and the Devil are suspected to be involved, an idea the hangman discounts. This book has been out for a while, but it was still a good read. The graphics inside the book are astounding.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I'm starting on Dark Places.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

Reading Dracula Cha Cha Cha by Kim Newman.



Listening to Ship of Magic by Robin Hobb


----------



## Melanie Underwood (Aug 31, 2015)

I've just finished the first two Bo Brennan novels in his trilogy featuring detectives AJ Colt and India Kane, which I thoroughly enjoyed.  I'm waiting for the third, due shortly, and in the interim, I'm indulging in John Grisham - Rogue Lawyer for a relaxing weekend.  After this, I'm a little undecided as I have a couple of Amitav Gosht novels on my bookshelf that I've been meaning to read for a while and The Secret Life of Bees, which I've wanted to read since seeing the movie.  There are also a couple of recent books by Michael Connelly (a big favourite), and the latest Lee Child novel to catch up on.  But, I am also in the mood for rereading all of Tom Clancy's brilliant novels - an epic task in itself!!  This is before I even think about starting on my wish list of novels that are waiting to be purchased and downloaded to my Kindle.    Somehow, I will find the time...


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Back to Cozy for a bit with the Tourist Trap series.. at least the ones I have so far -


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MichelleB675 said:


> Back to Cozy for a bit with the Tourist Trap series.. at least the ones I have so far -


I'm reading Killer Run now. I've enjoyed the whole series. I think Murder on Wheels is the latest, so you'll be all caught up.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I'm reading Killer Run now. I've enjoyed the whole series. I think Murder on Wheels is the latest, so you'll be all caught up. 
[/quote]

Teacups and Carnage is the newest one. And there is another one, Hospitality and Homicide, due out in May.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Mr Penumbra's 24-hour Bookstore Paperback by RobinSloan


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Natasha Holme said:


> Mr Penumbra's 24-hour Bookstore Paperback by RobinSloan


How are you finding it? I have it on my 'to read' list, but haven't been willing to pay for it and Overdrive only carries the ePub version so I haven't be able to borrow it, either.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> How are you finding it? I have it on my 'to read' list, but haven't been willing to pay for it and Overdrive only carries the ePub version so I haven't be able to borrow it, either.


I'm 10% through and rather enjoying it. It's certainly wacky, but I don't have a clear feel yet for what kind of wacky or where it's going. I have high hopes though.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought this yesterday and I'm halfway through it already.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I finished the other books in the series and decided to go ahead and read the current book, Teacups and Carnage.


----------



## Jedi Reach (Jul 10, 2016)

Shadow Born  by Jasmine Walt and Rebecca Hamilton. Such a good cover...


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> How are you finding it? I have it on my 'to read' list, but haven't been willing to pay for it and Overdrive only carries the ePub version so I haven't be able to borrow it, either.


Have just finished Mr. Penumbra's 24-Hour Bookstore, Ann. Here's my review:

4.5 stars. So different from any other book I have read. I enjoyed its energy, the mystery, the sense of fun--perhaps partly or largely because I love software development and typography, both of which featured heavily as elements of the puzzles to be solved.

Recently redundant web developer Clay Jannon finds new employment in a mysterious old bookstore. The store sells no books, just loans them to intriguing characters. What's going on? Clay kicks off the adventure by entering the store's hand-written data into his laptop and programming in some data visualisation.

We shift between Old Knowledge and New Technology, solving puzzles along the way. ...


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I just finished Crescent Moon and am going to start The Girl on the Train later.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Natasha Holme said:


> Have just finished Mr. Penumbra's 24-Hour Bookstore, Ann. Here's my review:
> 
> 4.5 stars. So different from any other book I have read. I enjoyed its energy, the mystery, the sense of fun--perhaps partly or largely because I love software development and typography, both of which featured heavily as elements of the puzzles to be solved.
> 
> ...


Good to know . . . . . if the library isn't going to get it in kindle format, I may have to buy it.


----------



## Lori Saltis (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm listening to You're Never Weird on the Internet (Almost) by Felicia Day. She's the narrator, so that makes it even better. Totally recommend this for geeks and fans of The Guild, Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog, Supernatural, and all the terrific stuff she's done.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Lori Saltis said:


> I'm listening to You're Never Weird on the Internet (Almost) by Felicia Day. She's the narrator, so that makes it even better. Totally recommend this for geeks and fans of The Guild, Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog, Supernatural, and all the terrific stuff she's done.


That's on my wish-list. I've seen her in a few of her "the flog" video-logs, and some talks with Wil Wheaton, as well as appearances on Wheatons's "Tabletop" web series.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I'm starting on this series..


----------



## Lori Saltis (Aug 20, 2016)

NogDog said:


> That's on my wish-list. I've seen her in a few of her "the flog" video-logs, and some talks with Wil Wheaton, as well as appearances on Wheatons's "Tabletop" web series.



I saw her and Wil Wheaton on a panel at Denver Comic Con. They were hilarious! Get the audiobook if you can so you can hear that wry humorous voice of hers.


----------



## smashthegamestate (Jul 31, 2016)

Dune by Frank Herbert and The Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie. Love both of them.


----------



## annette.campbell (Sep 1, 2016)

Chronicles of dune by Frank Herbert, I'm completely in love with this book. Strongly recommended!


----------



## Joshua Pantalleresco (Sep 5, 2016)

Current Reads:

Overclocked by Cory Doctorow - Found this gem in a used bookstore.  Great shorts.

Scarlet Tides by David Hair - I enjoy this fantasy quartet.  Crusades makes a wonderful backdrop.

Finished Reading:

The Violet Fox by Clare C. Marshall - Fun adventure that has some nice touches of Robin Hood and Zorro mashed in with some great adventure.  This was a solid book.


----------



## stillmyheart (Aug 29, 2016)

Just started _White Fire_ by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child earlier today in my quest to catch up on the Pendergast series... three books behind, and the next one comes out in October. Oi.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

The Bat by Jo Nesbø


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My choices seem to have been pretty eclectic just lately ...

 Agatha Raisin and the Vicious Vet by M C Beaton. The second of these I've read - still not sure if I like Agatha enough to keep on reading them.

 Only the Innocent by Rachell Abbott. Pretty decent thriller - I didn't guess all the twists.

 Grim Discovery (Aisling Grimlock Book 3) by Amanda M. Lee. Lightweight supernatural stuff, but fun if you enjoy Amanda's snarky delivery - which I do.

 The Spyglass File (The Forensic Genealogist Book 4) by Nathan Dylan Goodwin. Another genealogical mystery with the parts in the past set during WWII. Unusual story that kept me guessing.

 The Wayward Apprentice (A Stephen Attebrook mystery Book 1) by Jason Vail. An historical murder mystery - the first of a series. Set way back in the 13th century, the wealth of everyday detail showed a fair bit of research on the author's part and kept up my interest when the plot flagged from time to time.

 Molly and the Cat Cafe by Melissa Daley. I believe this is what they call 'heartwarming' - frankly not my normal fare at all, but I chose it simply because it's written from the cat's POV. Molly is the cat who doesn't have altogether fun time for a while and the author make some interesting observations on life as seen through her eyes.

 Angel: A DCI Ryan Mystery (The DCI Ryan Mysteries Book 4) by L J Ross. Police procedurals can sometimes be pretty dry, but this series has been good so far. My only complaint is the author keeps relying on characters we've seen before and it'd be nice to strike out into fresh territory.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

The Picture of Dorian Gray by Oscar Wilde


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Perfume: The Story of a Murder by Patrick Süskind


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Shadows of the Night by Deborah Harkness. Read the first in the trilogy and thought October might be a good month to finish them up.


----------



## Mike Rutledge (Oct 23, 2016)

Senlin Ascends has been a good read, for those who enjoy steampunk/fantasy:

Senlin Ascends (The Books of Babel Book 1)


----------



## Ann Werner (Jun 5, 2012)

UPDATED: I finished! It's a winner!

Professor Zack Hitchens and his wife were planning to climb Mt. Everest when her life was cut short. Rudderless in the aftermath of her death, Zack decides to go to Nepal and hire someone to take her ashes to the top of the world. Once there, events conspire to convince Zack to make the climb himself. It is an adventure fraught with danger, but the most dangerous part is the angry yeti who is after one of the members of the expedition.

A ton of research went into this book and it shows. Chesler puts you on that mountain and every step of the way is brought forth in startling detail. It is a true reading experience.

The Yeti


----------



## Genevieve Mckay (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm multitasking, as per usual, reading astronaut Chris Hadfield's biography: An Astronauts Guide to Life on Earth and Daniel Jose Older's YA book Shadowshaper. Both interesting reads!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Ready Player One by Ernst Cline. It's excellent.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Natasha Holme said:


> Ready Player One by Ernst Cline. It's excellent.


I've seen a few people say the same thing recently. Adding it to my TBR pile.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm reading Ascension by Michelle Bryan. It's book two in the New Bloods Trilogy. I recently read the first one and I loved it, so I quickly bought the second. Though, now I'm going to have to wait for the third book to come out!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm reading Bruce Springsteen's book, Born to Run.










https://www.amazon.com/Born-Run-Bruce-Springsteen-ebook/dp/B01BNSK4V2/ref=sr_1_1_twi_kin_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1477971979&sr=8-1&keywords=bruce+springsteen+book


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm reading Bruce Springsteen's book, Born to Run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm reading that as well . . . . borrowed from the library. I'm finding it much more interesting than I thought I would -- I'm not a HUGE fan, but have friends who are, and was impressed with his interview on Colbert earlier this season.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning by Laurie Lee. 
Beautiful prose.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I finished Kresley Cole's Immortals After Dark series last night, so next I'm going to read The Princess Bride.


----------



## Ebenezer Lux (Oct 31, 2016)

The highly-praised _Tigana_, and a handful of marketing books on self-publishing. Go figure haha.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm reading a manga, Love Stage!! vol. 2 and then I'll be reading Influential Magic by Deanna Chase.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

In 1959, nine Russian hikers died in the Ural mountains. No evidence of avalanche. Why did they slice their tent open from the inside and flee in below zero weather nearly undressed? Bodies found frozen with horrible internal injuries but no external damage. One body with tongue and eyes missing. Some clothes radioactive.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I'm getting ready to start reading Rose Pressey's Haunted Vintage mystery series.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am about halfway through the first Thursday Next novel by Jasper Fforde and I am loving it!



Interestingly, the also-boughts for all the Fforde books include the St. Mary's Chronicles series (which I know several of us are addicted to) and The Invisible Library series I posted in the Bargain Books thread a day or two ago (still on sale for $1.99 as of this morning).


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm reading Alice in the Country of Diamonds: Bet on My Heart.
It's based on this Alice in Wonderland video game by QuinRose.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm now reading It's Our Prom (So Deal With It). I love how the main female character is gay and the main male character is bi. I think more books need to feature people of the LGBTQ community.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Reading 


The formatting in the Kindle version is a little irritating - I wish they'd used some sort of scene separator - but it's not detracting from my enjoyment of the tale.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

crebel said:


> I am about halfway through the first Thursday Next novel by Jasper Fforde and I am loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, the also-boughts for all the Fforde books include the St. Mary's Chronicles series (which I know several of us are addicted to) and The Invisible Library series I posted in the Bargain Books thread a day or two ago (still on sale for $1.99 as of this morning).


So funny, because I love Fforde and I liked St. Mary's, and I bought the Library on your recommendation and am reading it now - it is very good! So Amazon got this right  All highly recommended for the like-minded readers!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

anguabell said:


> So funny, because I love Fforde and I liked St. Mary's, and I bought the Library on your recommendation and am reading it now - it is very good! So Amazon got this right  All highly recommended for the like-minded readers!


Well, at least the readers got it right! I think that also-boughts are the most powerful recommendation tool (for me, anyway) provided by Amazon. I'm anxious to start The Invisible Library, glad to hear you think it's very good!

The Recently Read signature lines here at KB then become another powerful recommendation tool once you figure out a few people like the same things you do. I know I can look at your or Ann's or Atunah's (and a couple of others) Recently Reads for books I will probably enjoy too. I really should set up my own one of these days...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Well, at least the readers got it right! I think that also-boughts are the most powerful recommendation tool (for me, anyway) provided by Amazon. I'm anxious to start The Invisible Library, glad to hear you think it's very good!
> 
> The Recently Read signature lines here at KB then become another powerful recommendation tool once you figure out a few people like the same things you do. I know I can look at your or Ann's or Atunah's (and a couple of others) Recently Reads for books I will probably enjoy too. I really should set up my own one of these days...


Agree 100%. I've often picked up books from reader bars in signatures.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm about to start Aisuru by our very own Anma Natsu!

I absolutely adore Japanese culture/anything to do with Japan, so I'm excited to start this!


----------



## dianak (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm reading The Glass Ceiling by Jeanette Wells. It's absolutely captivating.The writer has a background in journalism and the story is perfectly told.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

As I Walked Out One Midsummer Morning (The Autobiographical Trilogy #2) by Laurie Lee. Just as with Cider With Rosie, the prose is beautiful.


----------



## Claire_Gem (Aug 26, 2016)

Just finished reading The One Real Thing by Samantha Young. Guess I have to go back now and listen to On Dublin Street - I really enjoyed the other book.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

A Prayer for Owen Meany by John Irving.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I finished the first 3 of the Haunted Vintage books by Rose Pressey and started on Wedding Cake Murder (it was on sale for $1.99 yesterday).


----------



## thewritescott (Nov 18, 2016)

Post Apocalyptic Nomadic Warriors by Benjamin Wallace.

Just discovered this author the other day. I'm going to read this entire series, I think. I love the voice, and the humor. Here's one of my favorite lines:

Logan placed a hand-rolled cigarette between his lips and lit it with a Zippo that currently used cologne as fuel. Even his lighter smelled manly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

_Edited. PM me if you have any questions. --Betsy/KB Mod_


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Gifts for the One Who Comes After by Helen Marshall.

Very strange, sad and surreal stories.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Every Night's a Saturday Night by Bobby Keys. He's played on a LOT of recordings. Even if his name isn't familiar to you, you've heard him. This is the best musician's memoir I've read, and I've read a lot of them.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I'm finally reading The Road, I loved the movie.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

What Dreams May Come


----------



## CaptainD (Nov 24, 2016)

I will eventually get round to finishing *The Man in the High Castle*.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

After my last 3 books being kinda dark and depressing I thought I would read the Joanne Fluke stories in Candy Cane Murder and Gingerbread Cookie Murder. I'll read the stories by the other authors when I get around to reading the series they go with.


----------



## CaptainD (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm also reading The Ancient Art of War since it was free on Kindle and I've always thought it was one of those "I should probably read that at some point" books.  Not that I'm planning to start a war of course, but curious to see how much the principles contained within it can be applied to more pacific avenues of life.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Haunted is Always in Fashion


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Something's Knot Kosher


----------

